# Duties and/or Taxes Payable?



## andyk364 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello,

I'm based in the UK and looking at opening an online shop within the next 6 months and was wondering on how much time/money to spend marketing to the U.S. (seeing as it's such a huge market).

Does anyone in the US know how much tax/duty is payable on t-shirts bought from the UK?

Could anyone with a UK online shop tell me what percentage of business they get from the US?

Any info would be much appreciated.

Andy


----------



## andyk364 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello,
Didn't get any replies to my original question so I thought to bump it up the list to try again. I'm almost at the point of opening my online shop and any info would help me greatly.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## ChrisQInt (Jun 8, 2010)

It depends what shipper you use since UPS, FEDEX, USPS rape people differently.. Tariff Taxes + whatever markup, and customs broker fees + markups. 

IMO send your products with your local postal service, and it will arrive USPS. USPS has the least fees through your local post . 

Call up USPS and ask what the tariff charge is from the UK to (pick any state, its the same., make something up with them) and ask what their broker % charge is. 

If your planning on paying the charge for your customers, I don;t suggest it. Stay away from that.

As for traffic, it depends where you advertise, and how much you charge vs their local market. Price drives sales for overseas purchases.


----------

